# WANTED: Orlando May 1st check in (Friday), can be as little as 3 days. May consider..



## CasinoHype (Apr 13, 2015)

May consider beaches close to Orlando as well. Daytona, New Smyrna, Coco.

Need at least a 2 bedroom, and only really need 3 nights, but will take whole week if is necessary.

Something like Bonnet Creek would be great. 

Please PM or respond here.

Thanks


----------



## CasinoHype (Apr 15, 2015)

I found one, thanks everyone for your assistance!


----------

